# Vi è/sono uno o più



## Necsus

Sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> infatti, nelle varie città esiste il *COMUNE *> al cui interno vi è uno o più *MUNICIPI*





			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Sei sicura che si dica *vi è* e non *vi sono*? io ho questo dubbio..





			
				Sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> ho pensato che siccome veniva prima il singolare "uno" allora andasse bene "è"  LOL, ma non so, se ho sbagliato chiedo venia!





			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Io sto con Sabry.





			
				DDT said:
			
		

> In questo caso credo che "uno o più comuni" possa essere equiparato a un sostantivo plurale quindi direi "al cui interno vi *sono* uno o più municipi"





			
				claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Io propendo per "vi sono".


Anch'io francamente direi "vi sono". 
La norma è che (di massima) un verbo di modo finito richiede la stessa persona del soggetto, essendo in questo caso i soggetti uno al singolare e uno al plurale (_più_ qui vuol dire _più di uno, svariati, molti _e indica proprio l'idea della pluralità) mi sembra giusto usare la 3a persona plurale del verbo.
Se i due soggetti invece fossero singolari sarebbe probabilmente più giusta la terza persona singolare, perché quando i soggetti sono coordinati da una congiunzione disgiuntiva il verbo si accorda in prevalenza al singolare.


----------



## saia

Anche per me la forma più corretta è "vi sono".


----------



## riccio

Plurale anche per me.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, ma forse le chiacchiere stanno a zero: non c'è qualcuno che potrebbe allietarci con una spiegazione un po' più rigorosa del "a me piace di più il plurale o il singolare"?


----------



## jazyk

Ma esiste anche una regola che permette l'accordo con il sostantivo o il pronome più prossimo nel caso in cui il verbo si premetta al soggetto:
Mi piace questo cappello e questi occhiali. (concordando con cappello)
Mi piacciono questi occhiali e questo cappello. (concordando con occhiali)
Mi piacciono questo cappello e questi occhiali. (concordando con entrambi i sostantivi)
Ma solo: Questo cappello e questi occhiali mi piacciono.
Questi occhiali e questo cappello mi piacciono.

Questa regola vale per tutte le lingue romanze e anche il latino.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> Ma esiste anche una regola che permette la concordanza con il sostantivo o il pronome più prossimo nel caso in cui il verbo si premetta al soggetto:
> Mi piace questo cappello e questi occhiali. (concordando con cappello)
> 
> Questa regola vale per tutte le lingue romanze e anche il latino.


 
Sì, ma a parte lo scarso uso, il primo esempio che hai riportato suona male.


----------



## Necsus

Sabri, a me sembrava di averla data una motivazione che non era dettata solo dal gusto personale... 
Per quanto ne so in questo caso si parla di "possibilità di", non di regole ferree.

Jazyk, credo che la regola di cui parli in realtà si riferisca più a una frase negativa, che può rappresentare un'eccezione alla regola secondo la quale più soggetti (singolari) collegati in asindeto (senza congiunzione) o tramite una congiunzione copulativa richiedono il verbo alla terza plurale, frase negativa in cui si può anche usare la terza singolare. In una frase affermativa il verbo al singolare è decisamente più raro. E comunque ci si riferisce appunto a soggetti uniti da una congiunzione copulativa, non disgiuntiva come nella frase in oggetto.


----------



## jazyk

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL]
> Ma esiste anche una regola che permette la concordanza con il sostantivo o il pronome più prossimo nel caso in cui il verbo si premetta al soggetto:
> Mi piace questo cappello e questi occhiali. (concordando con cappello)
> 
> Questa regola vale per tutte le lingue romanze e anche il latino.


 
*5* (_gramm_.) concordanza: _l'accordo del soggetto con il predicato_.
www.garzantilinguistica.it



> Sì, ma a parte lo scarso uso, il primo esempio che hai riportato suona male.


_De gustibus non disputandum_. Stiamo cercando di trovare una regola al riguardo, visto che alcuni dei membri del forum propendono per questa o quella versione. S_uona male_ non esaurisce la questione.



> E comunque ci si riferisce appunto a soggetti uniti da una congiunzione copulativa, non disgiuntiva come nella frase in oggetto.


La regola che ho visto non contempla il tipo di congiunzione adoperata nella proposizione.


----------



## Necsus

jazyk said:
			
		

> La regola che ho visto non contempla il tipo di congiunzione adoperata nella proposizione.


Be', una regola che sia tale, solitamente prevede anche i diversi casi e le eccezioni, dovrebbe farlo anche quella che hai citato (puoi dirci da quale fonte?). Il tipo di congiunzione infatti ha un suo peso nell'accordo del predicato verbale con il soggetto: ecco cosa dice Serianni nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, rispondendo ai dubbi sull'accordo del verbo in caso di due soggetti uniti da una 'o' disgiuntiva, qui: «Di norma il predicato va al singolare (sempre, naturalmente, che i soggetti siano singolari): la congiunzione _o _marca infatti un'alternativa, una sostituzione che fa sopravvivere grammaticalmente solo uno dei due soggetti, non importa quale.» La specifica "sempre che siano singolari", fra l'altro, mi conferma la giustezza della terza persona plurale nel nostro caso, in cui non lo sono. 
Di ulteriori dubbi sull'accordo del verbo si parla qui.
Insomma, mi ripeto: la regola c'è, ed è che un verbo di modo finito richiede la stessa persona del soggetto, poi ci sono i casi come il nostro che prevedono possibili alternative o varianti, se non eccezioni.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sei stato molto chiaro Necsus, grazie


----------



## jazyk

> Be', una regola che sia tale, solitamente prevede anche i diversi casi e le eccezioni, dovrebbe farlo anche quella che hai citato (puoi dirci da quale fonte?).


Purtroppo no.  Non ho il libro più in mio possesso.



> Il tipo di congiunzione infatti ha un suo peso nell'accordo del predicato verbale con il soggetto: ecco cosa dice Serianni nel sito dell'Accademia della Crusca, rispondendo ai dubbi sull'accordo del verbo in caso di due soggetti uniti da una 'o' disgiuntiva


Però guarda che la congiunzione "o" non ha sempre solo valore disgiuntivo.  Si noti che la sua precedente, l'"aut" latino poteva anche valore copulativo, come in:
Vultisne olivas aut pulmentum aut capparim?
Vuoi olive o mangiare o cappero?

Diversamente dalla congiunzione an, che indicava sempre opposizione:

Utrum plures sunt dii an unus?
Ci sono molti dei o soltanto uno?

Lo stesso discorso vale per il basco, che dispone di _edo_ e _ala_, come in:
Kaferik edo koparik hartuko al duzue?
Penderai del caffè o della birra?

Al che si può rispondere con un Bai (sì) o un Ez (no). Mentre in

Kafe hutsa ala ebakia?
Caffè nero o bianco?

si deve scegliere il tipo di caffè che si vuole.

L'inglese, con la congiunzione _or_, offre ambedue possibilità, dipendendo dal valore disgiuntivo o copulativo che si voglia sottolineare_:_

_If the short or second baseman *are* tough (and they always are)._
_no lady or gentleman would so far forget *themselves*_
(Merriam-Webster's Concise Dictionary of English Usage)

Insomma, la congiunzione _o _non ha esclusivamente valore disgiuntivo, il che può spiegare e giustificare l'uso della nostra amica Sabrinita85.


----------



## sabrinita85

Wow! Che bella lezione di linguistica!


----------



## Necsus

Jazyk, sono convinto che tutti dobbiamo esserti grati per la tua illustrazione devo dire eloquentissima, ciò nonostante purtroppo non mi sento di condividere appieno il tuo punto di vista, anche se mi rendo conto che la cosa può non avere un'enorme rilevanza.
A mio modo di vedere, se una congiunzione è definita 'disgiuntiva' per distinguerla dalle altre, copulative comprese, vuol dire che è disgiuntiva, non che può esserlo: se si usa 'o' anziché 'e' c'è di solito un motivo. Come leggo p.e. nel Garzanti, la congiunzione 'o' "esprime, a seconda dei casi, un'alternativa, una contrapposizione, una reciproca esclusione", al massimo può avere valore 'esplicativo'. Mi sembrerebbe più giusto allora, volendo fare una distinzione, farla tra un'alternativa radicale (che dovrebbe essere AUT in latino) e una in cui la scelta è sostanzialmente equivalente (che dovrebbe essere VĔL in latino, questo sì usato anche con valore copulativo). Però il latino è comunque un'altra lingua, anche se alla base dell'italiano, quindi non sempre è detto che sia utile risalirvi. Ne parlo anche se non dovrei farlo, essendo il mio mooolto arrugginito, e lo faccio solo perché ho ovviamente dovuto controllare quanto dicevi, e ho trovato indicazioni leggermente diverse, per esempio che AN è una congiunzione interrogativa riservata solo alle interrogative dirette o indirette e alle dubitative, quindi non una vera alternativa ad AUT. Ma sicuramente tu hai conoscenze più fresche e più approfondite delle mie, quindi non mi spingo oltre, in fondo non credo che il confronto con il latino sia un elemento fondamentale per questo thread. Le altre lingue da te citate non mi azzardo neanche a sfiorarle..!
Comunque, considerando che questo messaggio alla fine è puramente accademico e probabilmente lascia il tempo che trova, se Sabrina, che aveva sollevato il dubbio, come sembra ha trovato una risposta nelle nostre disquisizioni, io non credo di avere alcun motivo di continuare a vivisezionare la sua frase..!


----------



## Akire72

Secondo me ha ragione Nescus, ci vuole il plurale per tutte le ragioni che ha già illustrato, che condivido e non ripeto. 

Tagliamo la testa al toro? 

infatti, nelle varie città esiste il *COMUNE *il quale può avere al suo interno uno o più *MUNICIPI*


----------



## jazyk

> Mi sembrerebbe più giusto allora, volendo fare una distinzione, farla tra un'alternativa radicale (che dovrebbe essere AUT in latino) e una in cui la scelta è sostanzialmente equivalente (che dovrebbe essere VĔL in latino, questo sì usato anche con valore copulativo).


Hai ragione. Vel (o ve enclitico), sive (o seu) coordinano termini o nozioni simili o che poco importa distinguere:
A virtute profectum vel in ipsa virtute situm. = Prendendo come punto di partenza la virtù o su essa stessa appoggiato.

Però guarda che vel, soprattutto ripetuto, può anche avere un valore alternativo:
Vel imperatore vel milite me utimini. - Servitevi di me sia come comandante sia come soldato.



> e ho trovato indicazioni leggermente diverse, per esempio che AN è una congiunzione interrogativa *riservata solo alle interrogative dirette o indirette e alle dubitative*, quindi non una vera alternativa ad AUT.


È anche vero, ma non mi parve rilevante accennarvi.



> Ma sicuramente tu hai conoscenze più fresche e più approfondite delle mie


No dai! Ho un grande rispetto per te. Sei una delle persone più brave del forum.


----------



## Necsus

jazyk said:
			
		

> No dai! Ho un grande rispetto per te. Sei una delle persone più brave del forum.


Ti ringazio per la stima assolutamente immeritata..!


----------



## Kjka

Riprendo questa discussione perché mi sorge un dubbio di concordanza in frase passiva e in presenza di "più di uno". Esempio:

*Nel file è stato specificato più di uno dei seguenti campi: x, y, z*

Oppure:

*Nel file sono stati specificati più di uno dei seguenti campi: x, y, z*

Secondo le regole, la seconda frase dovrebbe essere quella corretta ma non mi suona molto bene. C'è qualcuno in grado di illuminarmi?

Grazie!


----------



## Nunou

I campi specificati sono _almeno_ due (più di uno) quindi plurale senza ombra di dubbio e di "suono"...io la vedo così! 

Ciao.


EDIT: Se ci fosse stato scritto "è stato specificato più di un argomento/campo"...allora sì, al singolare. Qui però si parla di "seguenti campi" e, a mio avviso, il plurale ci vuole anche per questo motivo.


----------



## francisgranada

Nunou said:


> ... Se ci fosse stato scritto "è stato specificato più di un argomento/campo"...allora sì, al singolare. Qui però si parla di "seguenti campi" e, a mio avviso, il plurale ci vuole anche per questo motivo.



Non sono così sicuro ... Per me si parla di "più *di un **campo* (dei seguenti campi)" e non "dei seguenti campi".


----------



## Nunou

Francis,
mi riferivo ad un esempio completamente staccato da questo contesto e senza x, y, z dopo! In effetti non avrei dovuto scrivere
"se _ci_ fosse stato scritto" perché la frase, e soprattutto quel "ci", rimanda al nostro contesto. Intendevo fare un esempio di altre situazioni dove compare "più di uno". 
Se invece ci riferiamo al testo fornitoci (con la specificazione successiva di x, y, z) il verbo rimarrebbe al plurale, su questo penso che siamo d'accordo! Scusa se non mi sono spiegata bene prima. 

Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Nunou 

Il tuo esempio non mi pare tanto staccato dal contesto. Quello che volevo dire io è che dal punto di vista grammaticale (o sintattico) non vedo troppa differenza tra la frase originale e quella tua. Cioè, nel tuo esempio abbiamo "è stato specificato più di un campo" e nella frase originale abbiamo "è stato specificato più di uno [= un campo] ...". Insomma, in entrambi i casi abbiamo di fatto "più di uno (campo)" e quindi singolare (e non, per esempio, "più di due [campi]").  Il fatto che poi vengono elencati i campi x,y,z, secondo me è un'altra cosa e non cambia la sostanza grammaticale ... Ma non ne sono del tutto sicuro. 

Sta fatto che il singolare, in qualche modo, non mi suona male né nel tuo esempio ma neanche nella frase in questione. Però più volte le pronuncerò, più corrette diventeranno  ... (questo fenomeno lo conosci sicuramente benissimo anche tu ).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Se i campi e il loro quantificatore li spostiamo in testa all'enunciato otterremo rispettivamente:
*
Più di uno dei seguenti campi — x, y, z — è stato contrassegnato per mezzo di una lettera alfabetica *
** Più di uno dei seguenti campi** — x, y, z — sono stati **contrassegnati per mezzo di una lettera alfabetica

*mi pare proprio che la seconda non funzioni.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Nunou

Bene  Giorgio, anzi male (per me), hai appena demolito quella che era una convinzione! 
Credo che _mai più_ userò "più di uno"...e opterò per _alcuni, diversi_ o altro ancora...


----------



## francisgranada

Buona sera Jorge 
Bravo! Hai spiegato in un modo eccellente quello che io "tentavo di intuire" (visto le mie lunghe radici italiche ).


----------



## francisgranada

Per capire/dimostrare meglio la _logica _dell'uso del singolare nella frase in questione, forse vale la pena di comparare anche le seguenti frasi (un po' modificate) dal punto di vista della loro correttezza o scorrettezza: 

_Nel file è stato specificato più di *due *dei seguenti campi: x, y, z
Nel file sono stati specificati più di *due *dei seguenti campi: x, y, z
_


----------



## Nunou

Francis,
secondo me qui non ci sono dubbi, almeno spero! Io andrei per la seconda ma se sto nuovamente sbagliando, vuol dire che le mie "corte" radici italiche stanno sul serio marcendo. Dovrò correre ai ripari... 
Il guaio di "più di uno" è che viene quasi naturale associarlo automaticamente a due, tre ecc....almeno, questo è quanto succede a me! La frase di Giorgio non lascia dubbi ma se leggo quella proposta da Kjka, il singolare non mi viene naturale, non riesco a considerare "uno" come parte a sé stante, penso automaticamente a più campi e ....continuerei a sbagliare! 

Ne concludo che passare un po' di tempo in vostra compagnia è un ottima cosa...


----------

